# Golf



## William B. Wallace (9 mo ago)

How can I improve my golf swing tips.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Have you tried going to a pro for a lesson or three? You do have to practise what you learn there though. I've found that if for whatever reason I don't get out as often as I'd like to, I tend to forget and slide back into old ways.


----------

